# Cycle Country ATC Big Red Plow on Ebay



## 87BIGRED (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121016084784?item=121016084784&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## 87BIGRED (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, it sold already! Somebody used the "Buy It Now" option and bought it right up. I don't think it was on there for even a full day!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

geeze for $500 somebody sure paid a pretty penny for that!

wish I had kept mine and sold it for that price.

I think I paid $150 for mine.

and sold it with the Big Red.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

$500 ?? Wow... I could built that for a 1/3 of they paid. Worked out good for you though!


----------



## kb0nly (Nov 16, 2012)

That plow is here now in MN, yep i bought it. Was doing some google searching when i came across this post on this site.

$500 seems like a lot but the last two i saw on CL were $400 and $450 and they were missing brackets and rusted up pretty badly. This one is in really nice working shape and has all the original parts.

I could have built one too, but i wanted one of these originals to compare and duplicate. I have patterned the brackets and made three sets already after receiving the plow today, those bracket sets are spoken for and sold at $60 a set. Thats $180 profit in one afternoon. Paid for the shipping on the plow.

The next step is to fire up the tubing bender and duplicate the mounting frame, i figure i can sell a few of them as well as universals that you can weld whatever you want for a plow mount on the front.

These ATC plows are rare, if you got one for $150 i will buy every one you can get at that price and pay you $200 and sell them for $400 here! LOL


----------

